

EmberFire: Official Firebase bindings for EmberJS  - zvikara
https://github.com/firebase/emberFire

======
mayop100
[Firebase founder here] We're really excited to launch these today! We've seen
a ton of interest from our community in support for Ember, and these bindings
should make life for these devs a ton easier.

A special thanks to Tom, Yehuda, and the rest of the Ember crew for helping us
make these.

------
Tepix
So, the firebase customer database got stolen (or firebase got owned) and
their customers are receiving phishing mails using those email addresses since
September at least - however, I never received a heads up from Firebase. What
gives? That's not a good way to build up trust.

------
kanja
here's the blog post on it:
[https://www.firebase.com/blog/2013-10-22-firebase-
bindings-f...](https://www.firebase.com/blog/2013-10-22-firebase-bindings-for-
ember.html)

